#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΕΚΑ σχετικά με τη διαδικασία των νέων αδειών δόμησης

## Xάρης

"Από την Πέμπτη, 1 Μαρτίου 2012, ξεκινά η εφαρμογή του νόμου «Νέος τρόπος έκδοσης αδειών δόμησης και ελέγχου κατασκευών» (Ν.4030/2011).

Με το νέο νόμο απλοποιούνται και ελαχιστοποιούνται οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες και συγκεκριμένα:

Η αρμόδια Υπηρεσία Δόμησης (Υ.ΔΟΜ.) του Δήμου *εντός πέντε ημερών* και μόνο με την κατάθεση από μέρους του ενδιαφερομένου πολίτη:
αίτησης,Τοπογραφικού Διατάγματος,Διαγράμματος Δόμησης,αποδεικτικό καταβολής εισφορών,
εκδίδει την *Έγκριση Δόμησης* αφού ελέγξει το σύννομο των υποβαλλομένων στοιχείων.

Η έγκριση δόμησης *ισχύει*:
για ένα έτος για κτίρια επιφάνειας έως 2.000 τ.μ., καιγια δύο έτη για κτίρια μεγαλύτερα των 2.000 τ.μ.

Η υποβολή στη συνέχεια των απαραίτητων μελετών (Αρχιτεκτονικών, στατικών, ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών κ.ά.) ελέγχεται από την Υ.ΔΟΜ μόνο ως προς την πληρότητα του φακέλου και *εντός δύο ημερών* εκδίδεται η *άδεια δόμησης* (ΦΕΚ Β 251).

Όλες *οι μελέτες* υποβάλλονται με *αποκλειστική ευθύνη του μελετητή*. Επομένως *δεν ελέγχονται από τις Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης* δεκάδες δικαιολογητικά και μελέτες, όπως ίσχυε μέχρι τώρα, αντίθετα απλοποιείται η διαδικασία της αδειοδότησης.

Επιπροσθέτως οι Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης των Δήμων δεν θα έχουν πλέον αρμοδιότητα για την διεξαγωγή του ελεγκτικού έργου, το οποίο ανατίθεται στους Ελεγκτές Δόμησης, που είναι ανεξάρτητο Σώμα.

Για το σκοπό αυτό το Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής εξέδωσε την κοινή υπουργική απόφαση «Καθορισμός κατηγοριών Ελεγκτών Δόμησης, εξεταστέας ύλης, φορέα και διαδικασίας διενέργειας εξετάσεων για την απόκτηση άδειας Ελεγκτή Δόμησης» (ΦΕΚ ΒΆ 252), στην οποία καθορίζεται η διαδικασία για την απόκτηση άδειας Ελεγκτή Δόμησης.

Από την *1η Μαρτίου* θα υποβάλλονται οι *αιτήσεις για όσους επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν άδεια Ελεγκτή Δόμησης* και να εγγραφούν στο οικείο Μητρώο. Η σχετική πρόσκληση έχει αναρτηθεί στο site του Υπουργείου.

Η *εξεταστική διαδικασία* για την απόκτηση της άδειας ελεγκτή δόμησης *θα ξεκινήσει στις 12 Μαρτίου 2012*.

Παράλληλα στην ιστοσελίδα του ΥΠΕΚΑ και στο πεδίο «Ενημέρωση Υπηρεσιών Δόμησης», θα αναρτώνται, εκτός των άλλων, όλα τα σχετικά με την εφαρμογή του Ν.4030/2011 για άμεση ενημέρωση τόσο των Υπηρεσιών Δόμησης όσο και των ενδιαφερόμενων πολιτών και μηχανικών."

*Πηγή:* ΥΠΕΚΑ

----------

D-plan

----------


## st2

> "[COLOR="#a0522d"]
> Η αρμόδια Υπηρεσία Δόμησης (Υ.ΔΟΜ.) του Δήμου *εντός πέντε ημερών* και μόνο με την κατάθεση από μέρους του ενδιαφερομένου πολίτη:
> αίτησης,Τοπογραφικού Διατάγματος,  ?????????Διαγράμματος Δόμησης,αποδεικτικό καταβολής εισφορών,


Τοπογραφικού Διατάγματος νεα ονομασια??

----------


## Xάρης

Μόλις διάβασα την ανάρτησή σου υπέθεσα ότι το λάθος ήταν δικό μου κατά τη μεταφορά της ανακοίνωσης του ΥΠΕΚΑ.
Σχεδόν πάντα όταν μεταφέρω κάτι το επεξεργάζομαι για να είναι πιο εύκολο στην ανάγνωση.

Μετά όμως είδα ότι το λάθος είναι του ΥΠΕΚΑ, προφανώς κι αυτοί έχασαν την μπάλα από τα τόσα που γράφουν.

----------

